# It’s ‘Ukraine,’ not ‘the Ukraine’ – here’s why (Kathryn E. Graber-Indiana University)



## cougr (Mar 10, 2022)

_








It's 'Ukraine,' not 'the Ukraine' – here's why


That three-letter word erases the country’s political sovereignty.




theconversation.com




_


----------



## Katsik35 (Mar 10, 2022)

Σύμφωνοι αλλά γιατί "The Netherlands" και "The Congo";


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2022)

...according to several authoritative sources, such as the CIA World Factbook, the Times Comprehensive Atlas of the World and the US Department of State, only two countries, The Bahamas and The Gambia, should officially be referred to with the article.

Καλά, και τι θα πουν οι Ολλανδοί; Διαβάστε το όλο.








Ukraine or the Ukraine: Why do some country names have 'the'?


As Ukraine prepares to co-host one of football's biggest tournaments, Euro 2012, why do fewer people these days say "The Ukraine"?



www.bbc.com


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2022)

Katsik35 said:


> Σύμφωνοι αλλά γιατί "The Netherlands" και "The Congo";


To δεύτερο, εκτός αν είσαι αποικιοκράτης άνω των 80 και μιλάς για το πως πήγες εκεί να κυνηγήσεις κροκόδειλους. Γιατί με το άρθρο σημαίνει την γεωγραφική περιοχή και χωρίς το άρθρο τη χώρα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 19, 2022)

SBE said:


> To δεύτερο, εκτός αν είσαι αποικιοκράτης άνω των 80 και μιλάς για το πως πήγες εκεί να κυνηγήσεις κροκόδειλους.


Όπως ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος από το Βέλγιο:


----------

